# Check Engine code P1441



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a '97 Sentra GXE and it is throwing a p1441. I've heard that it can be caused by a loose gas cap, but it has been there for months, so that doesn't seem likely. I'd like to avoid taking it to the dealer, but I also don't want to throw a thousand parts at the problem either. Can anyone recommended some likely problems? The parts are expensive, but I can probably find most at the junkyard. Thanks for your help!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

szembek said:


> I have a '97 Sentra GXE and it is throwing a p1441. I've heard that it can be caused by a loose gas cap, but it has been there for months, so that doesn't seem likely. I'd like to avoid taking it to the dealer, but I also don't want to throw a thousand parts at the problem either. Can anyone recommended some likely problems? The parts are expensive, but I can probably find most at the junkyard. Thanks for your help!


The sticky gives this as
P1441
Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve 
So if you check this in the FSM it will tell you what to do.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the '96 sentra manual and there is no mention of this code in the EC section. It looks like something I'm going to have to pay Nissan out the ass to fix. Good ol' NY state. The car runs great, gets great gas mileage, yet I have to put hundreds of dollars into it because of a check engine light.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

szembek said:


> I have the '96 sentra manual and there is no mention of this code in the EC section. It looks like something I'm going to have to pay Nissan out the ass to fix. Good ol' NY state. The car runs great, gets great gas mileage, yet I have to put hundreds of dollars into it because of a check engine light.


try Autozone, they gave me a printout of the problem and how to fix it when I threw a code.
Check page EC-161, it shows the valve.
This is the problem I had with the little rubber hose at the bottom of the EGR valve, I bet yours is rotted out as well.
Also try re-setting your ECU and seeing what code it throws first.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> try Autozone, they gave me a printout of the problem and how to fix it when I threw a code.



That's how I found the code, the only info that came with this code was "Manufacturer Contrl Auxiliary emission controls"

Not very helpful LOL

From what I've read online it means there is a "very small" vacuum leak somewhere. A lot of times it happens if you don't put your gas cap on tightly. I don't have any idea how to diagnose the problem other than throwing parts at it though. Even then, I don't think I'd know what parts to throw at it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

szembek said:


> That's how I found the code, the only info that came with this code was "Manufacturer Contrl Auxiliary emission controls"
> 
> Not very helpful LOL
> 
> From what I've read online it means there is a "very small" vacuum leak somewhere. A lot of times it happens if you don't put your gas cap on tightly. I don't have any idea how to diagnose the problem other than throwing parts at it though. Even then, I don't think I'd know what parts to throw at it.


Check page EC-161, it shows the valve.
This is the problem I had with the little rubber hose at the bottom of the EGR valve, I bet yours is rotted out as well.
Also try re-setting your ECU and seeing what code it throws first.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, I am going to pick up a reader so I can scan and reset codes. They seem to happen on at least one vehicle/year anyway. I see what you've pointed me to in the FSM, I'll check the hoses and such.


----------



## salbers (Oct 2, 2007)

I bouhgt a new gas cap from Nissan--very important-- and the light went off. The aftermarket caps gave the same error.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool I'll try that first for sure. Thanks. These check engine lights are a true headache. I normally wouldn't care, but in NY state I can't pass inspection with it on. Both of my vehicles have the light on at once now!


----------

